# Buying a 1911 just a few questions



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I have been looking into a new 1911 and I have a couple questions. I have been looking at springfield, s&w, and kimbers. So far I am leaning towards kimber, based on a couple of different magazine articles I have read. 

Opinions
all stainless vs matte black (strickly asthetics? Or is there an advantage either way)
all steel vs aluminum parts 
kimber vs others (is there a better 1911 for the same money that u would choose hands down) 

I am hoping to find the one I want used but am not totally opposed to buying new if I can't get the used one. Would spend ~$1500 on a new one. I was thinking 5" stainless kimber .45 all steel (sis, gold match II, or tactical II) gold match II is what I was liking most in a new. But with all that said all opinions welcome. What are the major advantages to a 1911? Sorry about asking such a newbie question. 

Thanks everyone for ur time
mpj


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You have TONS of options with 1911's. I suggest you take a couple of days and read through the 1911 section. of this forum.

FWIW, I think there are great 1911 makers that will make what you want for way less than $1500. You can spend that and have a great pistol but how about $500 of that towards ammo instead??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For $1500 I'd get a Springfield TRP or a Dan Wesson without a moments hesitation and that's coming from a guy that's had four Kimbers amongst eight other 1911s.

When you say aluminum parts...the only thing that should be aluminum is the frame if it's a lightweight and the trigger. Everything else should be forged, cast or MIM steel.

Stainless vs "Black" depends on exact manufacturer. With Kimber and the others you mention, it's a matter of preference.



> What are the major advantages to a 1911? Sorry about asking such a newbie question.


The trigger is awesome and it's slim in profile and there are numerous options available. There's not much that a 1911 does that another make and model can't do, expect for the trigger, nothing else comes close in that department without a lot of smith work.

This is a very long thread on some 1911 related info: So you want to buy a 1911? (Long) that covers a lot of ground, read it.:smt023


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*$ ouch*

$1,500 for a new 1911? I'm down at the other end of the spectrum. Considering a Firestorm.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Randall Donahoo said:


> $1,500 for a new 1911? I'm down at the other end of the spectrum. Considering a Firestorm.


Firestorm? Isn't that a Black & Decker product?!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Six7zero9 said:


> ...So far I am leaning towards kimber, based on a couple of different magazine articles I have read...


Forget everything you ever read in a gun magazine! Not to put Kimbers down(I own one and love it!), but flip through that same magazine that praises them... and take a look at the full color ads. Kimber is more than likely one of their largest advertisers.

As VAMarine said, for your $1500 budget... you can buy one helluva 1911! Take a look at the upper end Springers, Dan Wesson, and STI... maybe even Fusion.

PS- take a serious look at Dan Wesson!:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The down side to taking too much stock in what you read in gun mags is the "reviews" are many times more of a multi-page commercial ad. So unless you are looking at a news source that is not getting money from the manufacturers most often than not that review will be a bit slanted. Your best bet in looking for a good review is to look for people that own and have used the product. I have found that I get better opinions from someone that paid the money to get a weapon than from someone that not only get the weapon for free but is getting advertising money from the maker too. Not downing Kimber, they sell a lot of weapons so they must be doing something right. If it was me looking at high end 1911's if Kimber was on the list at all it be low on it. Those higher end Springers, DW. STI, And Para Ord would be at the top of it. 

You get your mind made up please share pics with the rest of the class. REfusal to will lead to a lengthy time out.:smt082


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You get your mind made up please share pics with the rest of the class. REfusal to will lead to a lengthy time out.:smt082


No pics... No more forum privelges!!:anim_lol:


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

Whoops I forgot about this thread..... I put pics up in the Springfield section, but neglected this thread. I'll post some new pics tonight.


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

.45 SA lw operator


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Springfield TRP
Dan Wesson Valor
STI Lawman or Sentry

Kimber Grand Raptor, Warrior, Desert Warrior, Raptor

I'd recommend any of the top three before the Kimbers. I own a Kimber Pro Raptor, Springfield TRP and an STI Trojan. The TRP is the best of the three that I own.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Buy a SA Mil-Spec, Spend the rest on ammo and professional training.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As the OP has all ready bought his gun, we're going to close this one.


----------

